# Gloomy Tsunami



## siamphotography (May 9, 2012)

My first post on this website/forum. Please give me an honest opinion and critique on this image that I've edited. It's not my Final image, still working on it looking for other people's opinion on this.
Thankks!
also if there is a specific thread for this type of work, please redirect me there!

I think I've used Liquify too much on some certain parts, also how does my tsunami wave on the left side appear?


----------

